
FLAC support added to iOS 11 - VelNZ
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/06/06/ios-11-flac-audio-iphone-ipad
======
corysama
I didn't expect FLAC to be popular for as long as it has been. With just
30-40% savings over PCM, it reminds me of Stacker --which was popular in the
days of 40MB hard drives, but abandoned when 100MB became cheap enough.

Maybe I'm old and grumpy. But for me, a RIFF-PCM .wav file is a format that
can be parsed and completely understood by a smart high schooler in an
afternoon. FLAC however... As an archive format it seems like a hugely complex
system with a small payoff.

~~~
unicornporn
Yes, I'm amazed that the CDs I ripped to FLAC 14 years ago still don't need
conversion to a new format to play in all the software I use. I don't think I
expected that when I ripped them.

It's important to understand that it's not only compression that gives FLAC an
edge over AIFF/WAVE. Vorbis comments are an excellent way to save metadata in
audio files.

~~~
corysama
If you want metadata, put it in a RIFF chunk.

